# Planung eines Schwimmteiches



## Barbara (12. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

es ist soweit. Ich kann/darf meinen Schwimmteich bauen! Mein Mann ist zwar noch nicht ganz überzeugt, aber er lässt mich machen - leider auch zahlen. Die Erfahrung hat mich aber gelehrt, dass er auch helfen wird. Nur mit der Planung will er nichts am Hut haben.
Ich habe bereits einen etwas über 20m² großen Naturteich mit Naturagard gebaut und bin vom Ergebnis eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Da ich aber von Natur aus eher zu den Leuten gehöre, die mal 5 gerade sein lassen, habe ich ein bißchen Angst vor so einem Projekt (bei dem ersten Teich habe ich schon ganz schön gepfuscht). Meine Überlegung ist, mit einem professionellen Anbieter zusammen zu arbeiten. Die Systeme von Bionova und Teichmeister machen für mich keinen schlechten Eindruck und ich möchte mir Kostenvoranschläge machen lassen (ich befürchte nur, die sind ziemlich teuer).
Mein Problem ist noch ein ziemlich hässlicher Bachlauf (meine Schwester nennt ihn Schloß Neuschwanstein wegen der vielen Steine), der auch noch undicht ist. Da wir dort ziemlich viel Beton verarbeitet haben wird das auch ein Problem mit dem Abriss und die Gräser am hinteren Rand möchte ich gerne als Hintergrund stehen lassen. Vielleicht gibt es da ja irgendeine Möglichkeit einen Teil des Bachlaufs zu integrieren.
So jetzt zeige ich aber wohl am besten erst mal ein paar Fotos wie es so ausschaut:

Hier soll der Teich hin - Blick auf Schloß Neuschwanstein (sieht jetzt im Sommer nicht so schlimm aus, da ich so viel wie möglich gepflanzt habe)







Der Pflaumenbaum in Hintergrund am Zaun kommt weg, da er nicht mehr gesund ist und von dieser Seite auch der Bagger reinkommen soll. Die Blühsträucher zum Nachbarn links sollen, genau wie der __ Wein rechts an den Pfosten, stehen bleiben.

Das ist der Übergang vom Bachlauf zum bestehenden Teich






Blick auf Schoß Neuschwanstein aus der anderen Richtung (die überhängende Folie ist noch von dem letzten Versuch den Bachlauf dicht zu bekommen - kläglich gescheitert:






Hier ist der ungefähre Grundriss:






die 7,50 m sind vom Zaun vom Nachbarn aus, die 8,00 m vom Rand der Terrasse bis zu dem Punkt, wo die Terrasse breiter wird. Bis dahin hatte ich mir gedacht, dass der Teich gehen soll. An dieser Stelle hätte ich auch gerne einen flachen Einstieg.
So, jetzt weiss ich erst mal nicht weiter. Ach ja, von dem Buch von Anna Dobler/Wolfgang Fleischer "Der Schwimmteich im Garten" bin ich begeistert. Leider habe ich nicht ganz so viel Platz.
Ich freue mich über Eure Hinweise, Tipps, Ideen und was Euch so einfällt.

Viele Grüße aus Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## Kurt (12. Sep. 2005)

*Neuschwanstein Neu!!!*

Hallo Barbara!

Ich denke, Neuschwanstein muß neu erbaut werden :-(  
Aber ich glaube, es ist nicht so schlimm – wenigstens die Kiesel können wiederverwertet werden  
Im Anhang siehst du meinen Vorschlag, der auf meinen eigenen Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen anderer funktionierender Schwimmteiche beruht:

Dunkelgrün: Schwimmbereich mit bis zu 60  m2 Fläche, je nachdem wieweit ihr zur Grenze gehen dürft.  1,40-1,60 m Tiefe (eher 1,80 max  damit mehr m3 zusammenkommen).  Dabei würde ich eher zu einem steilen Einstieg und  Poolähnlichen Steilwänden tendieren (pflegeleichter und mehr nutzbare Schwimmfläche). Der Wasserspiegel dieses Schwimmbereichs sollte ein paar cm über den bereits bestehenden Gartenteich  angelegt sein – der Überlauf (hellgrün) dient als Skimmer und im Wechselbetrieb auch zur Bodenabsaugung. 

Bestehender Gartenteich: müsste mit ausreichender Bepflanzung als Pflanzenfilter genügen um einen gemäßigten Badebetrieb im Schwimmbereich zu ermöglichen (einige m2 des Pflanzfilters sollte mindestens  70 cm Tiefe betragen, sonst muß auch der neu gebaut werden) -  Die Pflanzenauswahl aus DStiG entnehmen – vor allem viele Unterwasserpflanzen! 

Blaue Linie:  Pumpe mit Schlauch bis zum „neuen Neuschwanstein“ –  wie ihr den gestaltet ist eure Herausforderung – es könnte auch noch ein zusätzlicher Pflanzfilter integriert werden.

Grauer Haufen: Neuer Neuschwanstein (diesmal aber bitte dicht) -  50 – 1xx cm –Erhebung über dem Schwimmbereich; darin gefasst der Quellstein, dann Bachlauf/Wasserfall (hellgrün) womit der Kreislauf geschlossen ist.

Pumpenempfehlung kann ich keine geben – ich verwende seit dem Frühjahr eine ‚gemäßigte’ Umwälzung mit Schöpfwerk und habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Für deine Anlage könnte ich mir den Einsatz einer „Archimedischen Schraube“ mit zusätzlichem gelegentlichen Pumpbetrieb für den Skimmer sehr gut vorstellen. 


Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Annett (13. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Barbara,

auch ich denke das Dein Bachlauf komplett neugebaut werden muß.
Somit ist eigentlich auch die Stelle so ziemlich egal... am Besten da, wo Du von der Terrasse auch auf das fallende Wasser schauen kannst (siehe NG).
Wenn Du den Bau von einer Firma ausführen läßt, dann wird das mit Sicherheit teurer, als ein Selbstbau. Von irgendwas müssen die Firmen auch leben...
Aber "erschrecken lassen" kannst Du Dich ja mal. 8)

Von wo kommt denn bei Euch hauptsächlich der Wind? Ist wichtig für die Frage, wo z.B. der Skimmer hin soll.

Wolltest Du alten und neuen Teich verbinden oder nicht?
Ich nehme an, im Bereich "unterhalb" des Hauses geht nichts? (auf dem Bild betrachtet)
Durch den relativ geringen Platz wird es mit einen flachen Einstieg schwierig... 
Wie sieht denn das Alter der Badegäste aus?
Wenn Kinder baden soll/wollen, dann sollte ein entsprechender Flachbereich eingeplant werden!
Viele Badende wollen auch eher im Wasser sitzen und sich abkühlen... weniger aktiv schwimmen.
Ihr müßtet Euch selbst am Besten kennen...
Dem entsprechend müßten dann Sitzmöglichkeiten im Wasser in vers. Tiefen (vers. Rumpflängen) und vielleicht auch in Sonne und Schatten (falls möglich) geplant werden.
Auch eine umlaufende Stufe in einer Tiefe, wo man noch sehr bequem stehen kann, sollte eingeplant werden. Sie dient der Sicherheit wenn einen doch mal die Kräfte verlassen.
Denn wir alle werden defintiv nicht jünger, und der Teich soll ja nicht nach 10-15Jahren neu gebaut werden ;-) (zumind. hoffe ich, dass die Folien länger halten)

Das waren jetzt erstmal die Sachen, die mir spontan eingefallen sind.


----------



## bonsai (13. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Barbara
Vorab schon mal viel Spaß beim Planen, Rechnen, Verwerfen usw und endlich bauen.
Mit deinen Vorgaben und der Einbindung des alten Teiches halte ich die Idee und die Überlegungen von Kurt schon für schlüssig.
Eine Überlegung würde ich allerdings anders realisieren, unabhängig vom späteren Plan und das ist der lange Pumpenweg vom alten inden neuen Teich über den Wasserfall. In einem solchen Fall würde ich in der Nähe von Scloss Schwanstein neu einen Pumpenschacht bauen in den das Wasser i Schwerkraft vom alten Teich fließt und dann von dort auf kurzem Weg zum Wasserfall gepumpt wird, die Einplanunfg einer zweiten Pumpe oder eines Bypasses für den Fall, dass der Wasserfall nicht betrieben werden soll trägt zur Erhöhung der Funktionssicherheit bei.
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Barbara (13. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Kurt,
vielen Dank für Deinen Vorschlag.
Die Steine werde ich ganz sicher wieder verwenden, zumal ich die eigenhändig aus dem Steinbruch geholt habe (Kofferraumladung nach Kofferraumladung)!
Ich möcht die Schwimmzone gerne mit Pflanzzonen integrieren, damit es möglichst natürlich aussieht und auch der Übergang zum Garten nicht so hart ist. Deswegen dachte ich an einen flachen Einstieg, wo Du einen Bachlauf eingezeichnet hast - vielleicht irgend eine Art Stufen.
Auch die Blühhecke zum Nachbarn sollte erhalten bleiben.
Was ist denn bitte eine "Archimedische Schraube"?
Ob mein bestehender Teich als Pflanzfilter reicht, weiss ich nicht. Ich habe zwar viele Unterwasserpflanzen, keine Schwebalgen, aber hin und wieder Fadenalgen und in diesem Jahr Tonnen von Kugelalgen (die kleben an der __ Wasserpest und anderen Pflanzen). Wenn dieser Teich als Filterteich fungieren soll, muss dann regelmässig der Bodenbelag entfernt werden (da leben massig von kleinen Tierchen)
Wie ist das mit dem Boden des Schwimmbereichs. Sollte man dort Substrat oder Kies (sicher schwer zu reinigen) einbringen oder es bei der nackten Folie belassen?
@ Anett, wir sind 2 Erwachsene, keine Kinder und keine „Leistungsschwimmer“. Eher planschen und hinsetzen. Der lange Pumpenweg erscheint mir auch etwas ungünstig.
Vor dem Haus (auf der Zeichnung unten) geht nicht wegen Kabeln etc.
Habe noch mal eine Zeichnung mit ungefährer Vorstellung gemacht. Mit einem neuen Bachlauf hadere ich noch. Muss das sein?
Ich möchte die Teich schon verbinden, weiss aber nicht, wie man das optisch schön machen könnte.






Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Kurt (13. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Barbara!

Die Integration von Pflanzbereichen würde sehr große Platzeinbußen im Schwimmbereich mit sich führen. Da sind nur div. kleine Absätze mit gezielter Bepflanzung  fürs Auge (und nebenbei zum Nährstoffaustrag)  sinnvoll.  Außerdem, je mehr rundum bepflanzt ist, desto mehr Tiere fühlen sich da dann auch wohl – und das mögen dann manche Badende vielleicht nicht so gerne :-( auch wenn´s nur ‚pure Natur’ ist  (uns schaut da schon mal Molch, Frosch oder __ Ringelnatter direkt ins Gesicht – ich freu mich ´drüber, andere halt nicht).  

Den ‚kürzeren Pumpweg’ von Norbert kann ich zwar nachvollziehen, aber den Nachteil, dass nicht der gesamte Schwimmteich durchströmt wird, würde ich vermeiden!!!
Bei diesem geringen Höhenunterschied macht ein langer Schlauch sehr wenig aus (gegenüber 2,7 m Höhe und 26 m Länge, die meine Teiche verbinden).  Die Hauptwindrichtung paßt auch dazu!
Zu ‚Archimedische Schraube’ -- http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/inform/stichwrt.htm
Die gibt’s leider noch nicht im Handel, ließe sich aber vielleicht als Einzelanfertigung auch durch Eigenleistung mit Unterstützung eines Maschinenbauers/Elektrikers anfertigen.  

Die 25 m2 Pflanzteich (> 7 m3?)  sollten ausreichen für Normalbadebetrieb mit 2-4 Personen - und wie gesagt – Neuschwanstein könnte auch noch ein Innenleben haben.  
Fadenalgen sind ‚GUT’ – wenns zuviel wird, einfach abfischen. Mit Kugelalgen kenn ich mich nicht aus (wo gibt’s die zu kaufen?    ).
Bitte keine Angst vor den vielen Tierchen im Pflanzteich, die werden dringendst benötigt (ich dachte, Du hast DStiG gelesen?) – und auch im Schwimmbereich werden davon ne Menge herumirren!
Zum Schwimmteichboden:  Folie sieht immer irgendwie ‚be… scheiden’ aus, (wie bei meinem) –  Andere Möglichkeiten: Senkrechtwände mit Holzbalken verkleiden, mit div. Natursteinplatten auskleiden, Beton attraktiv mit Felsstruktur,   div.  GFK-Varianten).

Vor allem: ich würde mir noch einige schon länger bestehende Teich(varianten)  ansehen und von den Besitzern die Erfahrungswerte dazu einholen.
Auch in Eigenleistung:  wenn die wichtigsten Regeln eingehalten werden,  dann funktioniert ein Schwimmteich auch in dieser Größenordnung.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Barbara (14. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Kurt,
das mit den Tierchen habe ich wohl blöd ausgedrückt - ich liebe sie. Ich mache mir Gedanken, dass ich welche umbringe, wenn ich dem Teich Schlamm entnehme! Ich habe massig __ Frösche, Libellenlarven und auch eine __ Ringelnatter war schon da. Nur auf einen Molch warte ich noch. 
Kugelalgen gibt es besonders nach schwerem Hagel, der allen möglichen Unrat in den Teich gebracht hat, sehr günstig zu kaufen - kannst gerne welche haben   
Ich glaube, die werde ich nie wieder los.
Die Idee mit Natursteinen gefällt mir sehr gut.
Wenn ich den Teich von der Terasse aus direkt steil mache, und den Schwimmbereich ca. 3 m breit, dann bliebe doch noch Platz auf der anderen Seite für eine Pflanzzone. Am oberen Ende (ehemals Neuschwanstein) wäre ja auch noch Platz.
Mit der Technik muss ich mich noch auseinander setzen. Ein Skimmer erscheint mir aber sinnvoll, da doch jenseits des Grundstücks viele Bäume sind.

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------

